# Black Jack Barbecue Sauce



## hoser (Jul 26, 2009)

Well now, I've been hanging around here long enough...figured it was high time I shared my special barbecue sauce recipe with you good folks, so here it is. It's basically a reduction of whiskey and beer with a little kick to it.

*Dave's Black Jack Barbecue Sauce*

2 bottles prepared chili sauce (I like heinz)
1/4 cup brown sugar 
1/2 cup onion, minced 
2 cloves garlic, minced
2 jalapeno peppers, minced
2 Tbsp cider vinegar
3/4 cup molasses


2 Tbsp Lea and Perrin's worcestershire sauce
2 Tbsp Pickapeppa sauce
juice of two limes
2 Tbsp olive oil
1 12 ounce bottle Samuel Adams Boston Lager
3/4 cup Jack Daniel's old # 7

Heat the olive oil in a large skillet and add jalapenos, garlic and onion. Saute' the mixture until onions are translucent, about 5 minutes.

Add the prepared chili sauce and bring to a boil. While bringing it to a boil, wash out the chili sauce bottles well...we'll need them later. When you reach a boil, add remaining ingredients (except pickapeppa sauce) stir well, and return to a boil.

Reduce heat and simmer sauce for at least 90 minutes...we're trying to reduce it by 1/2 to 2/3 in volume. Simmer as long as it takes.

Remove from heat and stir in Pickapeppa sauce. Let cool to room temperature, and store in washed-out chili sauce bottles.

This will last up to a month in the fridge, but trust me...when you taste it it'll be gone in no time.

Enjoy!


----------



## meatball (Jul 26, 2009)

Sounds great and Pickapeppa sauce is one of my favorite condiments in the world! I'll have to give this a try, thanks for posting!


----------



## mballi3011 (Jul 26, 2009)

that sauce sounds really good I'll put it on the list of have to try. Thanks Hoser.


----------



## hoser (Jul 26, 2009)

I'm sure you'll enjoy it guys....always glad to share.


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Jul 26, 2009)

Sounds good.  Never heard of Pickapeppa sauce.  will have to look to see if anyone carries it here...Thanks for the recipe..


----------



## hoser (Jul 26, 2009)

You can learn all about it here Cajun

http://images.google.com/imgres?imgu...a%3DN%26um%3D1


----------



## dexter (Jul 26, 2009)

Sounds great!!! I am going to add it to my recipes and give it a try.


----------

